# Washington breeders



## Tray Mer (Jun 27, 2020)

Hello,
I would love to hear of you have experience with any of the following breeders: Farthing, Kamann, or Valcopy. I think they are all well regarded, established mini breeders. (I have seen some comments on here describing Farthing and Valcopy as producing great dogs).
What I want to know is if any one of these lines might be mote likely to produce minis more suited to therapy work? 
Any knowledge about these breeders is much appreciatedhank you!!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I held off a few days hoping someone with personal experience might weigh in. It could still happen but til then, they are all well thought of breeders. 

When other members ask the question of temperament for therapy work, the suggestion is to look to the breeders that show. Reason being, the competitive atmosphere requires a calm dog. A frantic dog in the ring isn't going to win much. 

Temperament has a genetic background but it'll usually come down to telling the breeder what type of personality you're hoping for and let them match a puppy to you.


----------

